# Why are Suhr 7s so rare now?



## oremus91 (Sep 24, 2020)

I remember in the early 2010s when Suhr 7s were all the rage here, granted there was way less 7 string options back then, so perhaps I'm answering my own question here in the first sentence of my post.

They are 25.5 scale lengths, which I'm sure hurts them in the eyes of most, but aside from the occasional Andre Nieri song, what Suhr endorsed artists even play 7s these days? Even Mateus Asato has a custom Brazilian 7, perhaps because Suhr never offered a multi-scale option.

On used sites, there is like 3 total on reverb right now, maybe 1-2 more internationally. Hardly any new ones in dealers in the entirety of North America.

Did they fall out of favor simply due to wider availability? If that's true, why haven't their 6 strings also gone in that direction? They seem more popular than ever. As a Suhr owner myself, I've considered making a 7 order, because I just like their approach to guitars being a blend of vintage and modern feelings, but I'm just wondering why I see so few.

Thoughts?

EDIT: The video that got me thinking about this the other day:


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 24, 2020)

Also feel free to post your Suhr 7 owner shots in this thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

They're just not as popular around here. A $3500+ super strat without some gimmick isn't really what this forum is into these days. 

Suhr in general aren't popular here, but neither is Anderson, LSL, Tyler, etc. This just isn't a boutique super strat forum right now.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 24, 2020)

Suhr never really made inroads with the metalheads that are going to make up your market of 7 stringers. You need some brand appreciation for people to fork out so much cash. 

Hell I LOVE my Suhr but the 7 string has always been a pretty bad value proposition. People are gonna get a Mayones 7 over a Suhr 7 probably 99 times out of 100.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're just not as popular around here.



Any thread about Suhr is wild accolades. It's not many NGD threads, but a lot of praise. For 7s, there really hasn't been one relevant thread in like 6 years.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 24, 2020)

Did anyone on here pick up an MS7? I can't recall any NGD's but there musta been one or two. That guitar seemed like Suhr's attempt to corral some metal players.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 24, 2020)

The problem is unless you are into high-end, boutique strata, there's nothing that suhr offers that you couldn't get elsewhere for cheaper and similar quality. Heck with that money you can basically pick what you want.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 24, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Did anyone on here pick up an MS7? I can't recall any NGD's but there musta been one or two. That guitar seemed like Suhr's attempt to corral some metal players.


I didn't even know it existed until just now, which is too bad. It looks awesome and the price was right - firmly in "ultra premium 7 string" territory but Suhrs are heirloom quality guitars and therefore worth it imo


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 24, 2020)

I sort of agree, but I don't see many 7-strings doing conservative compound radii, and I don't see how mayones is a better value, unless you wanted features you can't get in the Suhr. But yeah I agree they aren't offering that much unique to a 7, and the competition is fierce now, but again you could say that about the 6 string market. How many superstrats are there today, but Suhr is still a big name there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> Any thread about Suhr is wild accolades. It's not many NGD threads, but a lot of praise. For 7s, there really hasn't been one relevant thread in like 6 years.



I didn't say they were disliked, they're just not as popular as stuff like Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Aristides, Strandberg, etc. 

Compare the number of NGDs for those to Suhr on here. Especially new Suhr builds. 



Leviathus said:


> Did anyone on here pick up an MS7? I can't recall any NGD's but there musta been one or two. That guitar seemed like Suhr's attempt to corral some metal players.



There were a few when they did the first run.



Vyn said:


> The problem is unless you are into high-end, boutique strata, there's nothing that suhr offers that you couldn't get elsewhere for cheaper and similar quality. Heck with that money you can basically pick what you want.



Citation needed. 

My Suhrs smoke similarly priced Ibanez guitars, and were cheaper than similarly spec'd Mayones. 



sakeido said:


> I didn't even know it existed until just now, which is too bad. It looks awesome and the price was right - firmly in "ultra premium 7 string" territory but Suhrs are heirloom quality guitars and therefore worth it imo



They don't really advertise or do much with the 7s. They're kind of a pet project of John's son.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 24, 2020)

Vyn said:


> The problem is unless you are into high-end, boutique strata, there's nothing that suhr offers that you couldn't get elsewhere for cheaper and similar quality. Heck with that money you can basically pick what you want.



Feature wise, that's pretty much Suhr's thing. They don't offer gimmicks, or "new" features, or unique things like a headless fanned fret neck through.
So yeah, if we're talking pure specs, there's not a lot that you can _only _find with Suhr.

They just build the ultimate "traditional" guitar. And speaking of quality there, specs being equal, there still aren't many other options that get up there with Suhr. Even less options at a _lower _price point. Maybe the extra cost (which is all relative...a base production Suhr can be had for a bit _less _than something like a Jackson USA, so it's not even always there...) is not worth it to everyone for diminishing returns (it's slightly better than most guitars in most ways, but it's still _only _a guitar). But it does make sense to many people.

To wit, the Suhr 6s are still very popular. I just suspect that, apart from old school jazz guys, the kind of guitar players who gravitate towards 7 strings also gravitate towards newer/trendier/flashier things that Suhr just does not offer. So not a lot of volume at the end of the day.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 24, 2020)

IMHO I never bought one because if I'm spending that much, I'd rather it not look like a Soloist that got half melted from being left out in the sun.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 24, 2020)

cardinal said:


> IMHO I never bought one because if I'm spending that much, I'd rather it not look like a Soloist that got half melted from being left out in the sun.



A.K.A one of the most universally praised and comfortable arm contour in the industry


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2020)

Periphery never played Suhr.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 24, 2020)

No but Scale the Summit has in the past.


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> No but Scale the Summit has in the past.



Not sufficient for SSO. Not even sufficient for @StevenC and he even managed to like that band.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 24, 2020)

narad said:


> Not sufficient for SSO. Not even sufficient for @StevenC and he even managed to like that band.


Hey, I bought a Strandberg and JP because of how hard I stanned that band!


----------



## Vyn (Sep 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't say they were disliked, they're just not as popular as stuff like Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Aristides, Strandberg, etc.
> 
> Compare the number of NGDs for those to Suhr on here. Especially new Suhr builds.
> 
> ...





mbardu said:


> Feature wise, that's pretty much Suhr's thing. They don't offer gimmicks, or "new" features, or unique things like a headless fanned fret neck through.
> So yeah, if we're talking pure specs, there's not a lot that you can _only _find with Suhr.
> 
> They just build the ultimate "traditional" guitar. And speaking of quality there, specs being equal, there still aren't many other options that get up there with Suhr. Even less options at a _lower _price point. Maybe the extra cost (which is all relative...a base production Suhr can be had for a bit _less _than something like a Jackson USA, so it's not even always there...) is not worth it to everyone for diminishing returns (it's slightly better than most guitars in most ways, but it's still _only _a guitar). But it does make sense to many people.
> ...



I was more thinking a JP7 of some description or an Aristides. Granted both are quite different however they go for similar if not less money at a similar level of quality. I'm yet to hear anyone on this board question Aristides quality.

The numbers get even more sketch when you consider the used market, then buying a new Suhr 7 makes zero sense whatsoever, unless they are the only one's who can build what the player in particular has in mind (I know this rings true for a lot of custom build and not just Suhr, it is worth mentioning though). Not taking anything away from Suhr at all, I've played a Modern and it slayed, however was it worth that extra few hundred/many hundred US? Honestly can't say. I'm sure if I'd have bought one I wouldn't be upset with my purchase. At that price point I just think it's worth seriously investigating all options, because $3500USD + is getting close to "You can have whatever you like" kind of money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I was more thinking a JP7 of some description or an Aristides. Granted both are quite different however they go for similar if not less money at a similar level of quality. I'm yet to hear anyone on this board question Aristides quality.
> 
> The numbers get even more sketch when you consider the used market, then buying a new Suhr 7 makes zero sense whatsoever, unless they are the only one's who can build what the player in particular has in mind (I know this rings true for a lot of custom build and not just Suhr, it is worth mentioning though). Not taking anything away from Suhr at all, I've played a Modern and it slayed, however was it worth that extra few hundred/many hundred US? Honestly can't say. I'm sure if I'd have bought one I wouldn't be upset with my purchase. At that price point I just think it's worth seriously investigating all options, because $3500USD + is getting close to "You can have whatever you like" kind of money.



Aside from them _being entirely different feeling instruments_, all three of my Suhrs came in under as similarly as spec'd as you can get Aristides, and not by a little (gloss finish and OFR alone push the Aristides almost a grand over, doesn't help EUR vs. USD). 

Yeah, you can get a JP cheaper depending on model, but you're stuck with one bridge and like three colors. 

The only thing you can really get close and cheaper is a Kiesel, and I like the Suhr neck shape and overall feel and aesthetics more. 

I could have gotten an off the shelf J.Custom, but those are boring and gaudy at the same time. 

I will say, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with an ESP USA M7 next. Similar price and also awesome.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 24, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I was more thinking a JP7 of some description or an Aristides. Granted both are quite different however they go for similar if not less money at a similar level of quality. I'm yet to hear anyone on this board question Aristides quality.
> 
> The numbers get even more sketch when you consider the used market, then buying a new Suhr 7 makes zero sense whatsoever, unless they are the only one's who can build what the player in particular has in mind (I know this rings true for a lot of custom build and not just Suhr, it is worth mentioning though). Not taking anything away from Suhr at all, I've played a Modern and it slayed, however was it worth that extra few hundred/many hundred US? Honestly can't say. I'm sure if I'd have bought one I wouldn't be upset with my purchase. At that price point I just think it's worth seriously investigating all options, because $3500USD + is getting close to "You can have whatever you like" kind of money.



That's just personal experience, but IMHO EBMM is not quite up there with Suhr, although I'll give you you can find deals to get a new 7-string for less $$$. Aristides is great, but then it's also a different beast altogether. Some people would not even call that a guitar for ... certain lack of wood  . And it is not less expensive, especially if you're in the US.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 24, 2020)

Cause it's an RG knockoff, and this forum idolizes Ibanez far more than Suhr???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Cause it's an RG knockoff, and this forum idolizes Ibanez far more than Suhr???



Have you ever seen a Suhr Modern?


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you ever seen a Suhr Modern?



"RG knockoff" is the "tastes like chicken" of SSO.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 24, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Cause it's an RG knockoff, and this forum idolizes Ibanez far more than Suhr???



That's true actually. At least in exactly the same way that Wagyu beef at a 3* restaurant is a knockoff of a big mac.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 24, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> Any thread about Suhr is wild accolades. It's not many NGD threads, but a lot of praise. For 7s, there really hasn't been one relevant thread in like 6 years.





Leviathus said:


> Did anyone on here pick up an MS7? I can't recall any NGD's but there musta been one or two. That guitar seemed like Suhr's attempt to corral some metal players.



I posted an NGD for my MS7, and it was a fair bit less than 6 years ago. 

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-insert-stupid-suhr-pun-here.332176/


----------



## Adieu (Sep 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you ever seen a Suhr Modern?



I just googled it.

Your average metalhead would be "ok, yeah, RG-inspired and idfk what that on the headstock is"

And since 7 string players actually have a lot of trust and brand loyalty for Ibanez, Suhr would have to compete on PRICE....which it won't. That only leaves the tiny share who ALREADY wanted a Suhr and want a seven string and happen to have the budget for just one.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 24, 2020)

mbardu said:


> That's true actually. At least in exactly the same way that Wagyu beef at a 3* restaurant is a knockoff of a big mac.



But we're not AT a 3* (Michelin stars) restaurant

We're at a 3* (Uber stars) restaurant

Hence "wah-WHUT beef? HOW fucking much? Naw doll, git me a beer and a sammich"


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 24, 2020)

@Grand Moff Tim Ahh nice, i remember yours now.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will say, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with an ESP USA M7 next. Similar price and also awesome.



Go for it dude, I looooove mine. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

As for Suhrs, they're great guitars but at that price point there's just so much other stuff to choose from. Mayones, Aristides, ESP USA, any number of custom builders, the list goes on. I think the modern satin 7 runs were brilliant, would love to see them do more of those.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 24, 2020)

Love Suhr. Hate I ever sold my Classic T...it was amazing and I'm an idiot. 

That said, Suhr seems to appeal to older players. This is an observance and opinion, but they seem to have that "doctors and dentists" fan base. Not something that really mixes with SSO. 

IMO, the Modern is more of a slightly offset Soloist than RG.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 25, 2020)

Not wanting to take this off topic but I think the OP post is the first time I've seen Jose Macario on SSO, he's a seriously excellent player and I'd encourage anyone to check out his videos playing Taco Groove, Soledad, Kamato, or Cielito Lindo


----------



## Mendez (Sep 25, 2020)

I would love a 7 string Suhr. I have two 6 string Suhrs and they are my go to guitars honestly. To be fair, I don't really play much metal now a days and my current go to for metal happen to be Ibanez (RGT and RG7CT).

The issue comes down to price, and like everybody has mentioned, you really get the cross shop a ton of guitars at that price range.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2020)

I know they're not the cheapest option, but they're also far from the most expensive. Don't let some of the fancier builds or MSRPs scare you off. 

They start under $3200 MAP (and higher volume dealers can get you discounts) and lots of options are baked in or very cheap. That's less than an ESP USA M7, PRS CU24, Jackson HT7 or Aristides 070, and only a couple hundred more than a Mayones Duvell or Ibanez JCRG8527.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 25, 2020)

I wanted to get one years ago when I was looking for a hi-end 7 and it would have cost me €5k+ for a non exotic body/top spec build. The price for anyone outside the states put most people off.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they're not the cheapest option, but they're also far from the most expensive. Don't let some of the fancier builds or MSRPs scare you off.
> 
> They start under $3200 MAP (and higher volume dealers can get you discounts) and lots of options are baked in or very cheap. That's less than an ESP USA M7, PRS CU24, Jackson HT7 or Aristides 070, and only a couple hundred more than a Mayones Duvell or Ibanez JCRG8527.



yeah, the pricing is pretty good for the quality you'd get. I'd prefer the ESP M7 for a 24-fret 7-string super strat, but the Suhr would be just as nice and could be spec'd out with way more options I think.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I wanted to get one years ago when I was looking for a hi-end 7 and it would have cost me €5k+ for a non exotic body/top spec build. The price for anyone outside the states put most people off.



This is how I feel about Mayones; when people call it a value proposition, they are mostly from outside the US.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 25, 2020)

What about the minimal designs doe..


----------



## sakeido (Sep 25, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Cause it's an RG knockoff, and this forum idolizes Ibanez far more than Suhr???


nah nah nah brah 

sharp horns = RG knock off 

round horns = Soloist knock off 

the RG is what happens when you copy the Soloist and want to absolutely destroy the cosmetic appeal of the guitar while you're at it. Fuck RGs


----------



## Mendez (Sep 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they're not the cheapest option, but they're also far from the most expensive. Don't let some of the fancier builds or MSRPs scare you off.
> 
> They start under $3200 MAP (and higher volume dealers can get you discounts) and lots of options are baked in or very cheap. That's less than an ESP USA M7, PRS CU24, Jackson HT7 or Aristides 070, and only a couple hundred more than a Mayones Duvell or Ibanez JCRG8527.



I know Matt's Music has the prices starting at $3157 for the base model, per their custom generator. Makes me sad that black hardware is $300~, a lot of the stuff I tried to design would look much better in black hardware. 

I get too carried away with their custom generator...I always end up building a nearly 5k guitar


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> No but Scale the Summit has in the past.



Yeah, like they played everyone else.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will say, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with an ESP USA M7 next. Similar price and also awesome.



ESP has been the only company that even interests me, although I still think it's insane to spend that sort of money on a guitar.

Note that I say this as I play my CS Jackson.


----------



## couverdure (Sep 26, 2020)

This is probably the only time I've ever seen a 7-string Suhr in a music video.

Although, Sae Otsuka (the guitarist here) uses a PRS Holcomb 7 for live performances to complement her yellow Custom 24.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow the top on that thing is unreal, cool to see it in that context too thanks for posting!

Anyone know what the finish is called?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 26, 2020)

From this side of the atlantic, pricing is an issue.
Picking prices from Thomann:

Suhr classic is at 2800.
The PT sig is 3800
The Mateus Asato is 4222
A Modern Satin is 2800
A Modern Plus is 3444

They just don't have the name recognition that will make people spend the same amount of money for an ESP or Music Man.
If I had 4K to spend, (which I don't, buying a house atm) I'd get an ESP for suhr. But then it's me, ESP is the brand that made me shiny-eyed when I was 18.

And, for some reason, Tom Andersons appeal more to me: 
https://www.guitarsrebellion.com/co...om-anderson-drop-top-black-surf-maple-123018a


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 26, 2020)

Andromalia said:


> But then it's me, ESP is the brand that made me shiny-eyed when I was 18.



I think a lot of us are in this boat, myself included.

Tom Anderson seems like another amazing brand, but even more difficult to get your hands on to test than Suhr.


----------



## ShredHeadJHJ (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a Suhr 7. *Love* the guitar. I got it about a year ago, but there was a 1 year wait for the build, which I feel is just too long. I had to send it back to redo the abalone side dots because they were barely visible over the roasted birdseye maple - a fault I don't think you should run into with a $4,500 guitar. Also, been wanting to put some War Pigs in it since I got it, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Willtato (Sep 29, 2020)

Honestly, as others have said, Suhr has a lot of competition at this point. The main impression I get of their guitars and as a company is that they are more of the traditional design as opposed to modern. When people go for extended range, it's normally a modern thing, which is why modern designs and companies do so much well.

If I were to think of a country where this would be more likely to have a lot of them, then it would be Japan. However, there's even more competition there. There you get Schecter Research, but they also buy Anderson (as they essentially originated from the same place). You also get ESP custom shop, with their snappers and signatures. Every brand in Japan basically has its own idea about a 7st super strat, be it Combat or T's guitars. If you were to ask me if I were to gofor a suhr or T's, I'd go for the T's any day. A smaller shop with more love put into the guitars. You also get the copy cats in the Western Market like Schecter and Ibanez, where for much more accessible pricing will provide you with something arguably similar. I'm not sure if FGN do a 7st, but if they do, then there's more competition. 

Caparison does things differently, and deserve more attention, more than Suhr I believe, although I'm not into their designs. 

I could spend all day listing Japanese companies which do the same thing. It just shows that what Suhr does isn't very 'special'. Suhr isn't bad, in fact they're good, but I don't really personally see much reason personally choosing those over something else, other than accessibility, but even that shouldn't play much a factor in this. A guitar has to be almost perfect at what it does to chuck that much money towards it.


Also, If you're going to spend over 3k on a guitar, might as well go full custom.

Edit: Japan's where it's all at I think. I'll live there someday.


----------



## narad (Sep 29, 2020)

Willtato said:


> Honestly, as others have said, Suhr has a lot of competition at this point. The main impression I get of their guitars and as a company is that they are more of the traditional design as opposed to modern. When people go for extended range, it's normally a modern thing, which is why modern designs and companies do so much well.
> 
> If I were to think of a country where this would be more likely to have a lot of them, then it would be Japan. However, there's even more competition there. There you get Schecter Research, but they also buy Anderson (as they essentially originated from the same place). You also get ESP custom shop, with their snappers and signatures. Every brand in Japan basically has its own idea about a 7st super strat, be it Combat or T's guitars. If you were to ask me if I were to gofor a suhr or T's, I'd go for the T's any day. A smaller shop with more love put into the guitars. You also get the copy cats in the Western Market like Schecter and Ibanez, where for much more accessible pricing will provide you with something arguably similar. I'm not sure if FGN do a 7st, but if they do, then there's more competition.
> 
> ...



I don't know. I've played all of these (except for Tom Anderson) and I own/play a Suhr classic pro as my main guitar. I like the T's arc series as their own thing, but their superstrat stuff, while good, just didn't "wow" me. I think the Suhr pickups may be better.

From the pov of the Japanese market, the general impression I get is that everyone also favors Suhr/TA over the domestic brands.


----------



## guillermo701 (Sep 29, 2020)

I got this one from a friend and it is the best 7 string guitar I ever owned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2020)

Willtato said:


> Honestly, as others have said, Suhr has a lot of competition at this point. The main impression I get of their guitars and as a company is that they are more of the traditional design as opposed to modern. When people go for extended range, it's normally a modern thing, which is why modern designs and companies do so much well.
> 
> If I were to think of a country where this would be more likely to have a lot of them, then it would be Japan. However, there's even more competition there. There you get Schecter Research, but they also buy Anderson (as they essentially originated from the same place). You also get ESP custom shop, with their snappers and signatures. Every brand in Japan basically has its own idea about a 7st super strat, be it Combat or T's guitars. If you were to ask me if I were to gofor a suhr or T's, I'd go for the T's any day. A smaller shop with more love put into the guitars. You also get the copy cats in the Western Market like Schecter and Ibanez, where for much more accessible pricing will provide you with something arguably similar. I'm not sure if FGN do a 7st, but if they do, then there's more competition.
> 
> ...



Suhr makes tons of "Strats" and "Teles", but there's nothing objectively less modern about a Modern 7 vs. stuff like ESP M-IIs, Ibanez RG7s, etc. It's the same 24-fret suoer-strat platform that uses the industry standard Schaller, Hipshot, and Gotoh hardware that everyone else uses. 

Like I said earlier, don't let the price of some of the more over the top builds fool you. My builds were cheaper than extremely similar guitars quoted by ESP and Jackson, and just about all the small shops worth throwing money at that won't take years to build. They were also faster (five months from order placed to delivery). 

As for quality, I've been at this a long time, and the quality is beyond reproach. Same with customer service. You can find equal, but you won't find better. 

I'm not sure if it's your Japanophila talking, but Caparison can't hold a candle to Suhr, at least not consistently.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 29, 2020)

Willtato said:


> Honestly, as others have said, Suhr has a lot of competition at this point. The main impression I get of their guitars and as a company is that they are more of the traditional design as opposed to modern. When people go for extended range, it's normally a modern thing, which is why modern designs and companies do so much well.
> 
> If I were to think of a country where this would be more likely to have a lot of them, then it would be Japan. However, there's even more competition there. There you get Schecter Research, but they also buy Anderson (as they essentially originated from the same place). You also get ESP custom shop, with their snappers and signatures. Every brand in Japan basically has its own idea about a 7st super strat, be it Combat or T's guitars. If you were to ask me if I were to gofor a suhr or T's, I'd go for the T's any day. A smaller shop with more love put into the guitars. You also get the copy cats in the Western Market like Schecter and Ibanez, where for much more accessible pricing will provide you with something arguably similar. I'm not sure if FGN do a 7st, but if they do, then there's more competition.
> 
> ...



The argument you're trying to make is one that probably holds up better when asserting value rather than some objective superiority in general instrument construction.

All the brands you mentioned build to an excellent standard, where differentiating and ranking them doesn't really do much for anyone besides surface level observations. And to your point, if you're buying something in the 3 - 4k range there is a ton of competition of course but every brand actually does build drastically different products.

Comparing a Suhr Classic S and the Tom Anderson Classic S is going to be one of the biggest wastes of time. Everything you'd nit pick about either would essentially be a subjective point.

At that point, you just pick between the following:
Design/Silhouette preference
Wood Choice Options
Neck Joint Comfort
Factory Pickup Selection

Then you order a custom from either brand, and make sure the neck has the shape/dimensions that you prefer (scale/shape/radius/fret size/etc).

But generally buying something that has to be imported is always going to be a wash due to import taxation in the first place. So if your point is above all I said before, value for cost. Yeah you should probably only really be buying the Suhr/TA in the states, and then go for a brand that produces a similar/equivalent product in your country.

EDIT: Max raises a good point, I think my custom Classic S in Shell Pink last year was around 2700 out the door from a dealer I had worked with previously. And the Suhr 7 I traded for a few years back had so many options and top end wood choices that of course that build wound up costing the original owner 5k+.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 29, 2020)

my ta 7 was probably the best guitar I ever owned and my most expensive single purchase of a guitar to date at 3500.

Probably shouldn't have sold it. 

suhr/ta might look very similar from afar but side by side they are very different guitars with very different design philosophies.

as for why there aren't that many suhr 7s...I just don't think it's a market that suhr is actively pursuing. 

They'll make you one but it's not really their core market. 

TA won't even make you one anymore.


----------



## Willtato (Sep 29, 2020)

Apologies, looks like I've used the wrong words. Sorry If I upset you all. 

"I'm not sure if it's your Japanophila talking, but Caparison can't hold a candle to Suhr, at least not consistently."
I think that you've hit the nail on the head. I think of consistency, with a proven formula when I think Suhr. I can probably see myself owning a Suhr over a Caparison any day, but what I really admire about the Caparison is the uniqueness of it - the inlays, pickup knob and those beautiful thick pieces of Flame. I see the suhr as using a tried and tested formula and making it the best it can be. I hope you understand my point. 

I honestly see something special in small custom brands. When I think of a normal guitar, it's the way that the designer intended it to be, whereas a custom has a design that you want even though as an instrument, it might make it objectively worse. I'd consider T's as more of a custom personally, which is what makes me attracted to it - closer to the people who make it. 

That said, I saw that some people said that ESP opened their eyes up. To me personally, it was a Schecter SD with the pickguard, mainly because it was the first time that I saw a combination that I liked so much, and while they aren't cheap, they aren't the premium pieces that I think we're discussing here. I was eyeing a TA Guardian Angel sometime back - it had everything I wanted from a normal guitar, but they're never cheap, unfortunately.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> as for why there aren't that many suhr 7s...I just don't think it's a market that suhr is actively pursuing.
> 
> They'll make you one but it's not really their core market.
> 
> TA won't even make you one anymore.



Why bother, honestly? It's enough of a distraction from their core business that it's not worth it, especially since what most people want is now covered by a production guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2020)

eaeolian said:


> Why bother, honestly? It's enough of a distraction from their core business that it's not worth it, especially since what most people want is now covered by a production guitar.



It has always been a pet project of Kevin, John's son. He's the one that's pushed the model to production and arranged the early runs.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It has always been a pet project of Kevin, John's son. He's the one that's pushed the model to production and arranged the early runs.



Kevin's just sitting in the background waiting to kiesel the brand.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not sure if it's your Japanophila talking, but Caparison can't hold a candle to Suhr, at least not consistently.



Weeeeb alert 

Plus your comparison is not fair!
You picked the number quality from Suhr (consistency), which also hapens to be the absolute worst trait of Caparison!
It's like saying "Suhr can't hold a candle to Caparison, at least in terms of having funky designs and the best clock inlays of the two".


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> Kevin's just sitting in the background waiting to kiesel the brand.





I know you're joking, but Kevin has been pretty involved with the operation for some time now. 



mbardu said:


> Weeeeb alert
> 
> Plus your comparison is not fair!
> You picked the number quality from Suhr (consistency), which also hapens to be the absolute worst trait of Caparison!
> It's like saying "Suhr can't hold a candle to Caparison, at least in terms of having funky designs and the best clock inlays of the two".



I will concede that Cap has some badass inlays, and just cool looking guitars overall. If I wanted a guitar to hang over the fireplace, I'd definitely go Caparison over Suhr. Incidentally, the Cap would probably feel most at home in the fireplace.


----------



## gunch (Sep 29, 2020)

I was never hot on the Modern silhouette but if it's a functional/ergonomic thing I understand it better now


----------



## mbardu (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I wanted a guitar to hang over the fireplace, I'd definitely go Caparison over Suhr. _Incidentally, the Cap would probably feel most at home in the fireplace._



Sounds like a guy who hasn't played a great Caparison. And in fairness they're not making it easy, because unlike Suhr, you often have to try 3 or 4 of them to find that one among those with issues


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2020)

gunch said:


> I was never hot on the Modern silhouette but if it's a functional/ergonomic thing I understand it better now



It's fairly polarizing, but I dig it. Though, I can't say there is any objective advantage to the offset.



mbardu said:


> Sounds like a guy who hasn't played a great Caparison. And in fairness they're not making it easy, because unlike Suhr, you often have to try 3 or 4 of them to find that one among those with issues





I'm giving them a hard time. They're not awful, and I've played some gems (pretty much every MR model I've gotten my hands on has been nothing short of stellar), but it's hard to stomach the pricing unless you're really into it and ready to hunt for an exceptional example.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's fairly polarizing, but I dig it. Though, I can't say there is any objective advantage to the offset.



The offset is cool as heck and that's an advantage that's 100% objective.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm giving them a hard time. They're not awful, and I've played some gems (pretty much every MR model I've gotten my hands on has been nothing short of stellar), but it's hard to stomach the pricing unless you're really into it and ready to hunt for an exceptional example.



Oh yeah no kidding. I could _not_ stomach spending 4k$ on a new custom line Capa with a 50/50% chance of getting a dud. Compared to that, getting a well optioned Suhr to your specs with a 99% chance of something perfect is a much better value proposition. But when Capa gets it right, they get it _right_- and some stellar ones can be found below 1.5k. That's quite a bit less than my most recent second-hand Modern.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 29, 2020)

mbardu said:


> The offset is cool as heck and that's an advantage that's 100% objective.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah no kidding. I could _not_ stomach spending 4k$ on a new custom line Capa with a 50/50% chance of getting a dud. Compared to that, getting a well optioned Suhr to your specs with a 99% chance of something perfect is a much better value proposition. But when Capa gets it right, they get it _right_- and some stellar ones can be found below 1.5k. That's quite a bit less than my most recent second-hand Modern.




FWIW, the two Suhrs I've bought downright sucked. One was brand new and played terrible, and both of them sounded like crap. I've played a few others, one of which did play truly great, but I didn't like how any of them sounded—that could be as simple as not liking their pickups though (which I've play in non-Suhrs and also thought sounded bad). Because of those experiences it's not a brand I even consider, although I realize I'm very much in the minority. I imagine I was just unlucky based on how people rave about them constantly. In my experience though, they are a tier below TA and even further below Tyler when it comes to boutique-y bolt-ons. 

I wish I liked the look of Capas, that's the only reason I've never given one a shot. Ironically, I love the look of Tylers (including the headstock) and actually contacted them a couple months back about making me a 7, and wasn't exactly shot down. They've done it a couple times in the past, and told me to check back post-pandemic and they'd see if it's feasible.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 29, 2020)

xzacx said:


> FWIW, the two Suhrs I've bought downright sucked. One was brand new and played terrible, and both of them sounded like crap. I've played a few others, one of which did play truly great, but I didn't like how any of them sounded—that could be as simple as not liking their pickups though (which I've play in non-Suhrs and also thought sounded bad). Because of those experiences it's not a brand I even consider, although I realize I'm very much in the minority. I imagine I was just unlucky based on how people rave about them constantly. In my experience though, they are a tier below TA and even further below Tyler when it comes to boutique-y bolt-ons.
> 
> I wish I liked the look of Capas, that's the only reason I've never given one a shot. Ironically, I love the look of Tylers (including the headstock) and actually contacted them a couple months back about making me a 7, and wasn't exactly shot down. They've done it a couple times in the past, and told me to check back post-pandemic and they'd see if it's feasible.



I agree with this. I've never liked any suhr I've played. and I don't like their pickups. They are built well though.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 29, 2020)

xzacx said:


> FWIW, the two Suhrs I've bought downright sucked. One was brand new and played terrible, and both of them sounded like crap. I've played a few others, one of which did play truly great, but I didn't like how any of them sounded—that could be as simple as not liking their pickups though (which I've play in non-Suhrs and also thought sounded bad). Because of those experiences it's not a brand I even consider, although I realize I'm very much in the minority. I imagine I was just unlucky based on how people rave about them constantly. In my experience though, they are a tier below TA and even further below Tyler when it comes to boutique-y bolt-ons.
> 
> I wish I liked the look of Capas, that's the only reason I've never given one a shot. Ironically, I love the look of Tylers (including the headstock) and actually contacted them a couple months back about making me a 7, and wasn't exactly shot down. They've done it a couple times in the past, and told me to check back post-pandemic and they'd see if it's feasible.



I could easily see someone not liking the sound of Suhr pickups. I prefer the stock Anderson or Schecter pickups. A new one playing terrible is more surprising, although anything can happen (moved in transit, severe change of climate?), but at least if it's a new one you can usually be 100% sure that the dealer or Suhr will make it right if you're the buyer. Not sure if that didn't happen in your case.
Doesn't change the fact that someone may just not like the shape and neck and specs and feel. They're not trying to be everything to everyone....that's why it's good we have options. And back to the OP, that's even more true in 7s, where at the end of the day, it's far from their main market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm really into Anderson and Tyler too...but neither make 24 fret 7-strings. 

Nor am I a huge Suhr pickup fan.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 29, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm really into Anderson and Tyler too...but neither make 24 fret 7-strings.
> 
> Nor am I a huge Suhr pickup fan.



Yeah, the 24 frets will probably end up being a determining factor for me if they're willing to make one. I'm sure it'll be a fortune, so I'd like it to be exactly what I want. The couple I've seen that they did make were 22 frets, but they've also made Ultimate Weapons in 24, so I'd guess it's possible. Then again...if I can get them to make a 22 fret Malibu Beach Schmear 7, it'd be hard to say no hahah.


----------



## Robotechnology (Sep 29, 2020)

Never seen a Suhr 7 in person although I do own 2 6 string Suhr’s. I lucked upon this Tom Anderson 7 for sale 7  years back and it is UNREAL out of this world sick good!


----------



## mbardu (Sep 29, 2020)

Robotechnology said:


> Never seen a Suhr 7 in person although I do own 2 6 string Suhr’s. I lucked upon this Tom Anderson 7 for sale 7  years back and it is UNREAL out of this world sick good!



Jeezuz wtf. 
Never sell that guitar, or if you do, please contact me first.


----------



## Mendez (Sep 29, 2020)

Just a 7 string Tom Anderson on ebay, but they're asking for 8.5k...


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 29, 2020)

Love the birdseye Suhr 7.



ShredHeadJHJ said:


> I have a Suhr 7. *Love* the guitar. I got it about a year ago, but there was a 1 year wait for the build, which I feel is just too long. I had to send it back to redo the abalone side dots because they were barely visible over the roasted birdseye maple - a fault I don't think you should run into with a $4,500 guitar. Also, been wanting to put some War Pigs in it since I got it, just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> View attachment 85492




Also very sick neck on the TA one posted!


----------



## adrianb (Sep 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Incidentally, the Cap would probably feel most at home in the fireplace.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Sep 30, 2020)

xzacx said:


> FWIW, the two Suhrs I've bought downright sucked. One was brand new and played terrible, and both of them sounded like crap. I've played a few others, one of which did play truly great, but I didn't like how any of them sounded—that could be as simple as not liking their pickups though (which I've play in non-Suhrs and also thought sounded bad). Because of those experiences it's not a brand I even consider, although I realize I'm very much in the minority. I imagine I was just unlucky based on how people rave about them constantly. In my experience though, they are a tier below TA and even further below Tyler when it comes to boutique-y bolt-ons.



What do you mean by “played terrible”? You tested different neck reliefs, actions, etc. I assume.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 30, 2020)

I guess the point is, however good an instrument can be, we have personal tastes that can make brand X or model Y not good for a specific individual. (To be honest, with work you can get used to pretty much any spec, but it does take time)


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2020)

Doesnt @Drew own a suhr 7?


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2020)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> What do you mean by “played terrible”? You tested different neck reliefs, actions, etc. I assume.



Probably not. Suhrs are all PLEKed and their QC is so tight they should all be basically perfect, unless the guitar has been mistreated somehow. They're still made of wood though.. mine will occasionally have a bad setup - it never needs more than a quarter turn one way or the other on the truss rod to get the relief back where it needs to be.


----------



## Drew (Sep 30, 2020)

budda said:


> Doesnt @Drew own a suhr 7?



I do. 






Pair of 6's as well. 

I scanned the thread and I can agree with the general consensus - this is a metal forum, with a fondness for "unorthodox" guitars, coupled with a little bit of flavor-of-the-month trend following. My Suhrs are amazing - the newest six is perhaps the nicest, most resonant guitar I've ever picked up, and this seven plays and sounds almost as good as it looks - but at the end of the day, a seven string Suhr is a seven string 25.5" superstrat with a headstock and a fixed scale length, and increasingly that doesn't seem to be what this forum is into. 

I think it also helps that back in 2014, I think, when I ordered mine, if you wanted a 7-string superstrat with something other than a basswood body and a rosewood fretboard, there really weren't many options out there. That's changed a bit, and the Ibanez RG752AGM really mirrors a lot of the specs of my guitar. I bought one, it's since mostly gathered dust because why would I play that guitar when I could play this one, but at the end of the day it's still a really nice guitar that may not quite match the quality of my Suhr, but it's good enough and I think was something like $1500 new vs the probably more than $4500 a custom Suhr like this would run you now. There's just a little less need, if you want something with different specs than a RG7620. 

That said, I clearly am still pretty wild about mine.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 30, 2020)

A moderate multiscale would be cool, but otherwise I'm kind of "coming back around" to traditional specs more, which is what is drawing me to the Suhr thought again. I play in standard and don't mind the 25.5 even on a 7 (it's good enough for Petrucci after all). Thanks for posting, I've seen yours before and it's beautiful.

I kind of agree that there is nothing fundamentally putting Suhr apart, aside from just wanting a really well-built superstrat, knowing that there are diminishing returns in terms of value propositions. That being said, Suhr still has a more rounded compound radius available than other 7s, a neck that isn't so flat, etc that appeal to me now.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 30, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm really into Anderson and Tyler too...but neither make 24 fret 7-strings.
> 
> Nor am I a huge Suhr pickup fan.



If Anderson ever makes a 7 string Angel I am going to buy one

I had a Suhr for a couple years. Impeccable guitar but yeah, the pickups weren't my cup of tea either.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 30, 2020)

Drew is that 3A or 5A birdseye?


----------



## yan12 (Sep 30, 2020)

I am turning 50 and like traditional shapes. I still like metal shapes if you will, stars, explorers, etc. But when these Suhr 7's were announced, I was interested because they lean traditional. My issue was for price, I will have Schecter USA build me guitars to my EXACT spec and not choose from options. Schecter USA custom is incredible value, but the Masterworks series is truly one at a time whatever you want builds. ESP custom shop Japan would be the other company, and both are owned by the same man.

I know there are boutique builders out there, but MANY of those builds are hit and miss. And I usually find the common problem NOT to be build quality, but a very sterile and lifeless tone...and pickups I don't care for.

So to me at this point in my life, I don't do semi-custom. Picking your woods, colors, pickups, neck profile to piece together a "custom guitar" is not really custom. I am very particular about my necks, and almost all the other builders do not offer a full custom guitar for anywhere near the price of Schecter...and Schecter builds a better guitar IMHO anyhow, so it's a win-win for me.


----------



## Robotechnology (Sep 30, 2020)

yan12 said:


> I am turning 50 and like traditional shapes. I still like metal shapes if you will, stars, explorers, etc. But when these Suhr 7's were announced, I was interested because they lean traditional. My issue was for price, I will have Schecter USA build me guitars to my EXACT spec and not choose from options. Schecter USA custom is incredible value, but the Masterworks series is truly one at a time whatever you want builds. ESP custom shop Japan would be the other company, and both are owned by the same man.
> 
> I know there are boutique builders out there, but MANY of those builds are hit and miss. And I usually find the common problem NOT to be build quality, but a very sterile and lifeless tone...and pickups I don't care for.
> 
> So to me at this point in my life, I don't do semi-custom. Picking your woods, colors, pickups, neck profile to piece together a "custom guitar" is not really custom. I am very particular about my necks, and almost all the other builders do not offer a full custom guitar for anywhere near the price of Schecter...and Schecter builds a better guitar IMHO anyhow, so it's a win-win for me.



I agree about some boutique builds being impeccably built but, sterile sounding (or in my case I usually find some TOO BRIGHT). That’s actually why I have no problems buying Tom Anderson guitars sight unseen... they are consistently the best sounding boutique guitars in my opinion. Of my 6, only 1 was purchased trying it out in person. 

I have 2 Schecter USA guitars so I agree on the quality and reasonable pricing (and consistently good sounding too) of Schecter USA guitars (not sure of Masterworks pricing though). 

MIJ ESP Custom however, as much as I love them, I think are CRAZY expensive. Can’t wrap my head around $6K+ guitars.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 30, 2020)

I think of ESP Japan like the PRS Artist series, you're paying a premium to get the best of the best that brand makes short of going full custom shop/private stock. I've never heard of anyone who shelled out for one and got a disappointing guitar.


----------



## Roth (Oct 1, 2020)

I did not know Suhr 7 strings are as rare as they are but here is mine. Enjoy! The pics do not do the flame Koa justice.


----------



## Roth (Oct 1, 2020)

Robotechnology said:


> I agree about some boutique builds being impeccably built but, sterile sounding (or in my case I usually find some TOO BRIGHT). That’s actually why I have no problems buying Tom Anderson guitars sight unseen... they are consistently the best sounding boutique guitars in my opinion. Of my 6, only 1 was purchased trying it out in person.
> 
> I have 2 Schecter USA guitars so I agree on the quality and reasonable pricing (and consistently good sounding too) of Schecter USA guitars (not sure of Masterworks pricing though).
> 
> MIJ ESP Custom however, as much as I love them, I think are CRAZY expensive. Can’t wrap my head around $6K+ guitars.



Welcome to Suhr guitars!


----------



## yan12 (Oct 1, 2020)

Masterworks pricing from Schecter is excellent. Like all things, if you go crazy with 5a woods all the way round, crazy inlays, etc. the price gets up there. Having played several exhibition grade NAMM ESP guitars and many Masterworks, the quality is about equal to me. In general I would say a basic Masterworks is $4500 and up and ESP $5500 and up. But for those prices you are getting premium woods and every single spec made to order. It gets nutty with custom made hardware and inlay, then you are easily in the $8k range and up. 

And I agree about Tom Anderson guitars. They are consistently amazing and between Schecter USA custom and TA I would have a hard time picking...but Masterworks Schecter is the best I have come across for getting exactly what a customer wants without insane pricing.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm giving them a hard time. They're not awful, and I've played some gems (pretty much every MR model I've gotten my hands on has been nothing short of stellar), but it's hard to stomach the pricing unless you're really into it and ready to hunt for an exceptional example.



I have played a couple of newer ones and they were total crap - very pretty crap, but crap. The older ones only ranged from meh to good, with an occasional spectacular one. Not the case now.


----------



## Robotechnology (Oct 6, 2020)

Roth said:


> Welcome to Suhr guitars!



I’ve had my Standard 9 years and didn’t appreciate it as much until the first time I gigged with it. It is stellar and never will be for sale. Sends out all the right frequencies when playing live! My GG ain’t no slouch either but, I have sold and played some Suhr models that were in my (and some of my friends’) opinion(s) too bright and I haven’t found that with a Tom Anderson as of yet (Yes I’m sure they exist too but, not with my experience of about 20 of them so far). Truthfully I just lucked upon my TAG 7... wasn’t looking for one but I’m a sucker for rosewood necks and it was sold on a forum where I probably knew 10% of the members in real life (including the seller) so I bought it. Don’t regret at all! Wouldn’t mind a 24 fret 7 from Suhr myself honestly—just probably would rather play it first to make sure I like all the frequencies it puts out. Never need to worry about playability and craftsmanship with Suhr’s just some of them are too dang bright for me (or accentuate certain midrange tones I’m not fond of).


----------



## Drew (Oct 6, 2020)

oremus91 said:


> Drew is that 3A or 5A birdseye?


I had to go back and pull up the spec sheet from my inbox (and I can now confirm this was a late 2012 order I picked up in 2013, so I've had her a bit more than 7 years), but this was in fact a 5A birdseye. I'm actually a little surprised by that, it's very nice figuring but it seems a little unlike me to go for SUPER premium birdseye, I'd have figured I'd have just gone for the 3A and been done with it.

I played an Anderson and Suhr 7 back to back before ordering this, and it was definitely the feel of the neck that was the thing that tipped me towards Suhr - I'd always wanted an Anderson 7, back in the day. As far as diminishing returns, yeah, absolutely... And, my 752AHM isn't THAT much inferior to this guitar, no argument. But, that last couple percentage points of awesome is what seperates a stellar guitar that you never get out of your head from a merely "nice" guitar, and if you're in a position where you'll appreciate the difference, know exactly what you would want in a custom-spec'd guitar, and can afford to do it, then it's definitely worth it. I've been playing guitar nearly 25 years and have worked my ass off professionally to get to a point where I can buy expensive guitars if I want. I haven't gone nuts, exactly, and one of the guitars I own that still gets the most playtime is a 1997 American Standard Strat I saved up for years in high school to afford, but I'm fortunate enough to have been able to order a couple extremely nice guitars that do exactly what I want them to do.

But, Suhr is definitely one of a handful of good options if what you're after is some variation on a "nicer Stratocaster/superstrat." Sort of a modern feature/classic vibe, and extremely high build quality. I've played a bunch of Suhrs over the years, and none of them has been any worse than "very nice" while a few of them (my modern 6 first and foremost, I got extremely fortunate there) have been truly spectacular.


----------



## Themistocles (Oct 6, 2020)

Robotechnology said:


> I agree about some boutique builds being impeccably built but, sterile sounding (or in my case I usually find some TOO BRIGHT). That’s actually why I have no problems buying Tom Anderson guitars sight unseen... they are consistently the best sounding boutique guitars in my opinion. Of my 6, only 1 was purchased trying it out in person.
> 
> I have 2 Schecter USA guitars so I agree on the quality and reasonable pricing (and consistently good sounding too) of Schecter USA guitars (not sure of Masterworks pricing though).
> 
> MIJ ESP Custom however, as much as I love them, I think are CRAZY expensive. Can’t wrap my head around $6K+ guitars.


Its so tricky because I can pick a wonderfully built guitar and it plays like impeccable furniture, but not much of an instrument personality wise. I started with viola so coming from the world of acoustics I just assumed all electrics were you know, kinda dead where the tone was mostly pickups, the amp and fingers. About 20 years ago I got a carvin 747 but what I really wanted was a 7 string holdworth (which they didnt do then). Still I ordered the 2 piece alder quartersawn neck and on a 7 it really is alive. I dont think it effects the fundamental tone but the overtones and haptic resonant feedback is great. Its weird and such a crap shoot when having something made vs. trying something out off the rack and see if it speaks to you. I think custom guitars are even more complicated and fraught than bespoke tailoring.

I think the real trick is having a clear design philosophy of what you want then great communication with the builder. My carvin certainly wasnt bespoke but they did take my communication for lively alder neck... with some chaotic grain in the maple top and alder neck... I figured I wanted character and they took their time with the alder and top. Finding someone who listens, comprehends and executes is luck and dilligence on the part of the commissioning guitarist? Some builders dont take any direction (violin builders are the worst at this) but sometimes they know better than the client. Question is how refined and practical are your tastes in what you ask for? I kinda want to work with some mad scientist who builds idiomatic guitars for the challenge next... make it a journey.

If I were looking at Suhr 7's Id just want to try an existing one... not order it ahead of time. If you already have 1 then perhaps a special order is the next step.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 6, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> I think of ESP Japan like the PRS Artist series, you're paying a premium to get the best of the best that brand makes short of going full custom shop/private stock. I've never heard of anyone who shelled out for one and got a disappointing guitar.


I agree...and I’m one of those guys. As an Ibanez enthusiast for years, I’ve hesitated to buy an ESP (E-II M-II NT7) but I’m glad I did. It’s an amazing guitar.


----------



## Drew (Oct 9, 2020)

Themistocles said:


> If I were looking at Suhr 7's Id just want to try an existing one... not order it ahead of time. If you already have 1 then perhaps a special order is the next step.


While I played a Suhr 7 and ordered mine when I fell in love with the neck, the main reason I ordered one was because I wanted a seven string superstrat with a maple neck and fretboard, and either an alder or ash body, and some kind of a trem, and there really wasn't anything on the market that met those criteria at the time. I wouldn't hesitate to custom order one if there was a specific feature set you were after, as while some of the Suhrs I've played were certainly better than others, all of them have been very nice guitars. I have yet to play a true dud.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 16, 2020)

Thought I'd chime in here..

I've owned my Suhr Modern 7 since sometime in 2014.
Killer guitar, absolutely love it. Wanted a high end super-strat and that's what it is.
Craftsmanship is stunning, pretty much perfect! Neck feels fantastic to play. Comfortable guitar.

I do sometimes wonder what this guitar would sound like with different body/neck woods. Basswood or alder body, maple or pau ferro neck.

Definitely have gotten the urge to sell it and fund something more modern and metal a few times, given how much these do fetch for.. But it's still here. 
Besides, the incoming Aristides H/08r should hopefully solve that problem 













20201015_223028



__ bigswifty
__ Oct 16, 2020


----------



## Drew (Oct 16, 2020)

Roth said:


> I did not know Suhr 7 strings are as rare as they are but here is mine. Enjoy! The pics do not do the flame Koa justice.


I don't know if "rare" is the word, exactly, since it's not like you can't get one - call up a dealer, place an order, and in maybe 3-12 months you'll have one. They're just not ordered all that often, but it's not like the supply itself is somehow limited, so much as the demand has been. 

@dbrozz - that's gorgeous.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 16, 2020)

Drew said:


> @dbrozz - that's gorgeous.



Thanks Drew! It really is. Yours is beautiful too!
For anyone on the fence.. If you love the look of the Suhr and money isn't really an issue.. I'd say go for it. They're unreal guitars!


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 21, 2020)

Suhr is absolutely massive among the TGP types. The Suhr in my profile picture was, new, about $1500 less than the average Fender CS, and has a roasted neck, stainless frets etc. I can honestly say it’s the best guitar I’ve ever played. 

In my honest opinion, with significant experience with all of them, something like a Caparison or Ibby Prestige isn’t close when it comes to attention to detail, overall quality, feel etc. Those are definitely badass guitars, but the Suhr was worth every penny even at its relatively expensive price. 

I want to love Capas, especially given that so many of my favorite bands have played them. But I’ve owned Caparisons that I didn’t think were even as good as my most recent 1000 series Ltd.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 21, 2020)

I loved my Suhr 7 initially, and it was an absolute spec beast. Had all the exotic wood options you could ever want (Waterfall Burl Top/Flamed Black Limba Body/Cocobolo Neck/Macassar Ebony FB). So it was an overall extravagant, well built instrument that embodied the best thing that Suhr could do.

But at the end of the day I didn't enjoy playing it, I personally feel like the Modern body doesn't translate ergonomically well into a 7. As a 6 it's definitely comfortable, but how much wider it is as a 7 and how thick the body is doesn't do it many favors.

If you look at the top the only ergonomic carve is the body's arm contour. And on the back there's a very minor carve to help wrap your hand around the neck joint to reach the higher frets/belly cut on the main body. It really just isn't the most comfortable 7 string out there, and it went directly against a Jackson Broderick/EBMM JPX7/Aristides 070. Those were all designed to be "out of your way", and the Suhr saw more limited playtime because of it.

I'd love it if they could revamp their Modern 7 and further modernize it a bit. It definitely wouldn't be anywhere near one of the first 7 strings I'd recommend to anyone, but it was undeniably fantastic from a build and quality standpoint.. Pics of my old one below.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 22, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I loved my Suhr 7 initially, and it was an absolute spec beast. Had all the exotic wood options you could ever want (Waterfall Burl Top/Flamed Black Limba Body/Cocobolo Neck/Macassar Ebony FB). So it was an overall extravagant, well built instrument that embodied the best thing that Suhr could do.
> 
> But at the end of the day I didn't enjoy playing it, I personally feel like the Modern body doesn't translate ergonomically well into a 7. As a 6 it's definitely comfortable, but how much wider it is as a 7 and how thick the body is doesn't do it many favors.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!
Cocobolo Necks are the BEST.


----------



## Stan P (Apr 26, 2022)

guillermo701 said:


> I got this one from a friend and it is the best 7 string guitar I ever owned.


Hi Guillermo, was narrow cutaway ever a problem ?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My Suhrs smoke similarly priced Ibanez guitars, and were cheaper than similarly spec'd Mayones.


To be fair, that's probably a result of transatlantic taxes and shipping more than anything. A Mayones to me certainly is more affordable than a Suhr.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 26, 2022)

Vyn said:


> The problem is unless you are into high-end, boutique strata, there's nothing that suhr offers that you couldn't get elsewhere for cheaper and similar quality. Heck with that money you can basically pick what you want.


Exactly. There are a lot of options now, whereas there didn't used to be. Dredge up the original thread we had for 7 string production models from like 2006, and compare it to now. I probably wouldn't even bother ordering a Jackson CS 7 string now, but in 2000 my options were very limited.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> To be fair, that's probably a result of transatlantic taxes and shipping more than anything. A Mayones to me certainly is more affordable than a Suhr.



Looking at ProMusicTools, it would still cost me more for a custom ordered Mayones if I was in Europe than a custom Suhr M7 in the US.  

I could get a base Duvel or something for less, but that's apples and oranges.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 26, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> No but Scale the Summit has in the past.


Is there anything he HASN'T played?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looking at ProMusicTools, it would still cost me more for a custom ordered Mayones if I was in Europe than a custom Suhr M7 in the US.
> 
> I could get a base Duvel or something for less, but that's apples and oranges.


Yes. If you're looking for high-end guitars, the Atlantic (and the Pacific to a lesser degree) is still a dividing line.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looking at ProMusicTools


Yeah I guess that's your issue, they are a pretty expensive shop to begin with. Or were, I havent parsed their prices for years now, but I can think of a dozen places I'd check first before going there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> Yeah I guess that's your issue, they are a pretty expensive shop to begin with. Or were, I havent parsed their prices for years now, but I can think of a dozen places I'd check first before going there.



Where would be first? Prices seem to be fairly stable at the few I looked at.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 26, 2022)

Guitars Rebellion - Custom Shop & Fine Gear


Les plus belles guitares, les meilleurs amplis, effets et accessoires sont disponibles au sein de notre showroom parisien et en livraison express dans le monde entier. Instruments sur-mesure, service client premium, formule à la carte et prise de rendez-vous en ligne pour une expérience unique.




www.guitarsrebellion.com





Although it looks like they don't have Surhs any longer, but they do have TAs.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 26, 2022)

I love Suhr guitars. I had one to a while but had to sell it due to financial reasons....

That one Suhr was awesome and had a drip finish, ebony board, ect. Great workhorse. However, I also have ESP Japanese and USA Models, Charvel USA, PRS and Schecter USA Models that were just as good in build quality and fit me and my playing much better. Hell my USA Schecter Sunset 24 6 and 7 string twins are my favorite guitars and were about a grand cheaper than a Suhr and IMHO I like the body more than the Modern...





For me, I always liked ESP and Schecter the most and when they did more high end and custom USA Models I went that route. Like many have said so many options these days...

That said I would love a Suhr again one day, and now you got me looking at ordering a Modern 7 string and a modern T from Matt's Music Thanks, I was going to order a new Truck instead!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> I love Suhr guitars. I had one to a while but had to sell it due to financial reasons....
> 
> That one Suhr was awesome and had a drip finish, ebony board, ect. Great workhorse. However, I also have ESP Japanese and USA Models, Charvel USA, PRS and Schecter USA Models that were just as good in build quality and fit me and my playing much better. Hell my USA Schecter Sunset 24 6 and 7 string twins are my favorite guitars and were about a grand cheaper than a Suhr and IMHO I like the body more than the Modern...
> 
> ...



Wew lad those Schecters.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 26, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> I love Suhr guitars. I had one to a while but had to sell it due to financial reasons....
> 
> That one Suhr was awesome and had a drip finish, ebony board, ect. Great workhorse. However, I also have ESP Japanese and USA Models, Charvel USA, PRS and Schecter USA Models that were just as good in build quality and fit me and my playing much better. Hell my USA Schecter Sunset 24 6 and 7 string twins are my favorite guitars and were about a grand cheaper than a Suhr and IMHO I like the body more than the Modern...
> 
> ...



Well hello my two lovelies.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 27, 2022)

Man those Schecters are pretty.

I'm also curious about the Japanese line, since they have these:







...and these:


----------



## cardinal (Apr 27, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Man those Schecters are pretty.
> 
> I'm also curious about the Japanese line, since they have these:
> 
> ...


I had a different Japanese Schecter (similar to these but with a pickguard). It was a nice guitar. The feel was very different to a Prestige Ibanez but the quality was the same (and to be clear, I think Prestige Ibanez guitars are very high quality).


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 2, 2022)

Man, i wish Suhr did more 7's!!!! They're absolutely fantastic. I judge all other guitars by my Suhrs, they're just perfect instruments.


----------



## Stan P (May 2, 2022)

Suhr is a benchmark guitar no questions. But in the 7-stringer world, as I am seeing it, their image does not fit. It kind of says “expensive”, “exclusive”, “classy”, “traditional”.In 7-string world we value “unorthodox”, “innovative”, “functional”, “meet-and-potatoes”. ESP and Schecter are more it. Deep cutaways, thin necks, design language … Still would love to try a JS 7 and Anderson 7.


----------



## Stan P (May 2, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I loved my Suhr 7 initially, and it was an absolute spec beast. Had all the exotic wood options you could ever want (Waterfall Burl Top/Flamed Black Limba Body/Cocobolo Neck/Macassar Ebony FB). So it was an overall extravagant, well built instrument that embodied the best thing that Suhr could do.
> 
> But at the end of the day I didn't enjoy playing it, I personally feel like the Modern body doesn't translate ergonomically well into a 7. As a 6 it's definitely comfortable, but how much wider it is as a 7 and how thick the body is doesn't do it many favors.
> 
> ...


Such a nice guitar, but the cutaway seems to be too narrow.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> I love Suhr guitars. I had one to a while but had to sell it due to financial reasons....
> 
> That one Suhr was awesome and had a drip finish, ebony board, ect. Great workhorse. However, I also have ESP Japanese and USA Models, Charvel USA, PRS and Schecter USA Models that were just as good in build quality and fit me and my playing much better. Hell my USA Schecter Sunset 24 6 and 7 string twins are my favorite guitars and were about a grand cheaper than a Suhr and IMHO I like the body more than the Modern...
> 
> ...



Could use some more pics of those for sure.


----------



## Church2224 (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


> Could use some more pics of those for sure.




I'll grab some more pics of these and my other USA Schecters when I get a chance and do a post and review on them. Busy season right now for work but when I am free I will do it


----------



## bigswifty (May 2, 2022)

More porn for the good citizens of SSO


----------

